# Overheating ? (FE35)



## scottnumurkah (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

Im an idiot.

I was slashing my paddock. Just as i finished the 2 and a half hour job, i noticed smoke coming from the engine (4 cyl petrol). I quickly drove the tractor back in the shed, and noticed that there was some oil coming from one of engine seals (gasket), which probably explains the smoke. She was bloudy hot. I took the front grill off and as i was mowing down old dead oats, oats completely covered my grill in front of the radiator. I am guessing that she overheated as no air was getting through to the fan to cool the engine.

I started it up after it cooled down (and after cleaning the grill completely) and it appears to be running fine after letting it run for around 10 mins, no more sign of oil leaking.

What should i do guys.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

So far you found the biggest culprit - a dirty Radiator - make sure you also have the originial fan shroud is in place the shroud directs air directly through the radiator and so there is no parasitic loss of air flow through the radiator... if oil was blowing from a gasket we would kind of need to know which one - in some cases it could have been increased crank case pressure from overheating blowing a head gasket???????? Just keep an eye for Coolant loss - coolant in the oil - or oil loss - or excessive moisture in the exhaust gas..... good luck!


----------



## scottnumurkah (Jul 17, 2011)

All appears to be well.
There was bugger all water in the radiator as expected. I filled 
her right up, put some fly wire screen over the front grill and 
slashed a paddock for half an hour. No more sign of leakage or 
smoke. The fly wire screen did wonders for keeping anything 
from getting into the radiator.

Fingers crossed shes ok.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## scottnumurkah (Jul 17, 2011)

Couple of quick questions.

I have an oil pressure guage on the 35, but it has stopped working. Was fine a couple of months ago. Any ideas why it it would stop working or anything i can check?.

Another quick question. It looks like my 35 has only ever had water in it and not coolant. Would it be wise to flush out the radiator and put in normal car coolant?. Excuse my lack of knowledge with these old tractors.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

There are additives in antifreeze that inhibit corrosion and lubricate the water pump seal. I don't know if you get frost where you live, but antifreeze is a good idea year round.As for your oil pressure gauge;' are you sure it's the gauge and not low oil pressure? I'd be getting that fixed right away.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Mr scottnumurkah.
To check the oil pressure gauge undo the oil pipe from the engine to the gauge and start the tractor on idle watch and be ready to turn the engine off oil will come out if not I would say you may have an oil pressure problem although I doubt it as you would have heard the death rattles in the engine.
If the oil comes out good, reconnect the pipe and remove the pipe at the gauge end ,start the tractor up and watch again ,if the oil comes out replace the gauge ,you can buy an after market gauge on ebay for twenty dollars.
Good Luck 
SeeYa 
Hutch.


----------

